# Attention Ottawa cubers! (Ottawa Cubing)



## antoineccantin (Dec 20, 2021)

If you're in the Ottawa area or know someone from here, I invite you to check out ottawacubing.org and share it with local cubing friends! We're trying to bring the community back together and put some events together.

Discord server: discord.gg/rmQ9xWUX
Public Facebook group: Ottawa Cubing
Newsletter: ottawacubing.org/subscribe
Instagram: instagram.com/ottawacubing

More info at ottawacubing.org/connect

Hope to see you around!


----------

